# H.M.S.Worcester



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

*H.M.S.Worcester sea school*

Did anyone who frequents ships nostalgia train at H.M.Worcester as a boy rating, i spent 5 miserable months in her at the age of 15 during the winter of 1957 learning the noble art of spud peeling and washing out 3 huge porridge pots every morning and i,m talking about porridge for 300 or more, i have to say it did not take to long for the fun to go out of that little number , but occasionaly i was allowed to help an old stocker who used to keep her boiler topped up with coal he was one of the old timers who wore his belt buckle at the back two others lads i remember Alan Taylor from Southampton and John Dolan from Liverpool both of whom i sailed with on my first voyage aboard ss Orcades .


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

No wonder you didn't go into Catering Dept Dave.
I hope you are keeping well.
Regards -- Stan


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

stan mayes said:


> No wonder you didn't go into Catering Dept Dave.
> I hope you are keeping well.
> Regards -- Stan


 Ah a real old seafarer how are you Stan me old mate , no catering was not for me although they where all needed as much as any one of us but as a boy i always dreamt of being a seaman i did a few trips as catering boy as you know, but i changed over onto deck in the old Cunard cargo ship Asia i stayed in her for a few trips i was very lucky there a lot of good seamen aboard her who never got tired of me asking how to splice and the art of knot making, i read the bosuns manuel from cover to cover goodness know,s how many times i hope you are well me old mate all the best


----------



## lawrence Croxford (May 19, 2009)

DURANGO said:


> Did anyone who frequents ships nostalgia train at H.M.Worcester as a boy rating, i spent 5 miserable months in her at the age of 15 during the winter of 1957 learning the noble art of spud peeling and washing out 3 huge porridge pots every morning and i,m talking about porridge for 300 or more, i have to say it did not take to long for the fun to go out of that little number , but occasionaly i was allowed to help an old stocker who used to keep her boiler topped up with coal he was one of the old timers who wore his belt buckle at the back two others lads i remember Alan Taylor from Southampton and John Dolan from Liverpool both of whom i sailed with on my first voyage aboard ss Orcades .


Hi,Durango, I spent 12 months on the worcester doing so called training for catering at sea all it got me was a letter of introduction to shipping fed at tilbury which got me to sea as a catering boy the first year or two was a steep learning curve but we stuck at it and made chief cook due to further training with BP at the llandarcy refinerie my last ship being the British Mallard,also served on the BR/queen. BrAmbassador. & judge, that first year on the worcester wasnt to bad we had some crazy times and some bad, I believe the captain was a commander Steel and the chief steward was Called Danks cant remember his first name. were they still there when you were there.... larry croxford


----------

